# Mortise Pal Discontinued?



## jnbrown (Apr 14, 2013)

I was already set to buy a Mortise Pal and no one has them in stock.
The web site simply says "out of stock" with no explanation.
Does anybody know whats going on with this?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Can't help with your query Joel but I'm sure someone will be along to give you a hand.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Their number is 619-459-7951. It seems this was a company that was started by two guys back in 2007. I can find nothing that explains why they are "Out of Stock".


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Joel

They are still listed on the Lee Valley site at $209. Maybe they still have stock

Regards

Phil


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

There is a note just below the picture at Lee Valley... 

"this product is no longer available"...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

This is the time of year that companies close their doors for good.
Herb


----------



## jnbrown (Apr 14, 2013)

Too bad because the company is local to where I live.
I am thinking of just getting a Leigh Super FMT which is really what I really wanted.
There is an FMT Pro on Ebay I was going bid on but the price is already too high.


----------



## donald_archer (May 24, 2012)

The Lee Valley website says "this product is no longer available *shrugs* 

dunno


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

TwoSkies57 said:


> There is a note just below the picture at Lee Valley...
> 
> "this product is no longer available"...


:doh:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Nothing mentioned on their web site..

Mortise Pal - Precision Mortising Jig and Loose Tenon Joinery System

Maybe they are just selling direct as the margins are too low...


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

*Mortise Pal Webstore "Out of Supply"*

LQQKS like Mortise Pal themselves are out of stock at their webstore: []
Ooops, have not reached my 10 posts yet.


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Here is link (I hope):
Buy Now


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Well, if it is out of stock on their own web site, they may be waiting on a new batch or stopped altogether.

A phone call wouldn't hurt...


----------



## stanzee (Dec 9, 2010)

None of the other items on their Buy Now pages are marked out of stock. Based on that I would assume they are still in business or their web site has not been kept up to date. A phone call would seem to be the way to attempt getting a status.


----------



## jnbrown (Apr 14, 2013)

Any thoughts on whether the Leigh Super FMT would make better sense at $300 more?
It has a lot more capability and maybe easier to use.


----------



## jnbrown (Apr 14, 2013)

Here it is direct from the owner:

Thanks for your interest. Unfortunately I’m closing up shop. I had a 7 year run but haven’t been able to make it work financially lately.


----------



## heretohelp2014 (Dec 10, 2014)

maybe discontinued?


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

It is a shame if it is discontinued because it is a very useful and well designed tool. I have had a Mortise Pal for years and have used it extensively. I treat all my tools with care and hope this lasts if it cannot be replaced.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"...but haven’t been able to make it work financially lately."
That "lately" part was key. It's coming apart, folks, and not just here in N.A.
Price Inflation In Russia As People Hoard Food, Cash - Business Insider
Energy, bloated Government, litigation & legal costs, did I mention bloated Government?...


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

As a previous customer of Mortisepal I received an email stating that they were going out of business and selling their existing inventory. I am sorry to see them having this problem because they made a great product and it has been an invaluable tool in my shop since I bought it in 2009.
I just ordered several extra templates from them.


----------



## cxc7907 (Dec 13, 2008)

*shouting down*



jnbrown said:


> I was already set to buy a Mortise Pal and no one has them in stock.
> The web site simply says "out of stock" with no explanation.
> Does anybody know whats going on with this?


Existing customers have been sent an email advising that due to the increased cost of manufacture the business was not viable and would close down within two weeks. The web site was also closing down.

I am puzzled by this news as the unit would not cost very much at all to make in my view.


Have you considered making your own version .....many 'tinkerers' have.


----------



## dietrichspeer (Dec 21, 2014)

I would love to make my own 'mortise pal', but does anybody have a good source for templates like theirs?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

All you guys now have collectors items, the price will now skyrocket.

Herb


----------



## Dustybob19 (Jul 6, 2013)

Has anyone seen plans for a Mortise Pal type jig?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Dustybob19 said:


> Has anyone seen plans for a Mortise Pal type jig?


yes it is...
http://www.mortisepal.com/storefront.html

ran a search for "floating mortise jig and fixture" and found a lot out there... 
there must be something that will fill your need...

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=floating+mortise+jig+and+fixture


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 11, 2013)

Here is a plan for a jig.
http://www.shopnotes.com/files/issues/090/plunge-router-mortising-jig.pdf


----------



## cxc7907 (Dec 13, 2008)

*Make your own*



TrevortdogR said:


> Here is a plan for a jig.
> http://www.shopnotes.com/files/issues/090/plunge-router-mortising-jig.pdf


I made a "copy" mortice pal just for the hell of it and was able to use it on many projects. I bought real templates to use but could also have made my own. After Some time I was dissatisfied with some aspects and after a search found an intriguing video of a Russian home made hand held mortiser that worked in the same manner as the festool domino joiner. At the same time a friend brought a festool unit to demonstrate at our wood working club. I was so amazed at how beautifully, quickly and precisely it cut mortises that I decided to "clone" it as in Australia these amazing units are pricy at over AUD 1200.

Using the Russian fellow's idea of an oscillating small router, held onto the timber and plunged I made a unit with a router and included a small motor to effect the oscillation. It is made of wood and metal and a after a bit of modification works amazingly well. Though not as elegant to use it cuts identical mortices as well as larger sizes. I can only cut parallel slots with this unit and am slowly making a mark two which will be all aluminium and have a setable face plate to allow angled slots for chair making etc.

My "prototype " wooden unit cost about AUD 50 dollars plus and old trimmer router.

I have just tried to find the Russian youtube video but cannot locate it and will have another look later today when I have some time. His machine only needs a trimmer router along with some timber and he sells the plans.

I may be tempted to post a video of mine if anyone is interested.


----------



## cxc7907 (Dec 13, 2008)

*here is one video as per my comment*



cxc7907 said:


> I made a "copy" mortice pal just for the hell of it and was able to use it on many projects. I bought real templates to use but could also have made my own. After Some time I was dissatisfied with some aspects and after a search found an intriguing video of a Russian home made hand held mortiser that worked in the same manner as the festool domino joiner. At the same time a friend brought a festool unit to demonstrate at our wood working club. I was so amazed at how beautifully, quickly and precisely it cut mortises that I decided to "clone" it as in Australia these amazing units are pricy at over AUD 1200.
> 
> Using the Russian fellow's idea of an oscillating small router, held onto the timber and plunged I made a unit with a router and included a small motor to effect the oscillation. It is made of wood and metal and a after a bit of modification works amazingly well. Though not as elegant to use it cuts identical mortices as well as larger sizes. I can only cut parallel slots with this unit and am slowly making a mark two which will be all aluminium and have a setable face plate to allow angled slots for chair making etc.
> 
> ...


Instwood: Portable Mortising Router


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 11, 2013)

I really like this one I found over at lumberjocks that I'm going to make.
MortiseMeister - the ultimate simple adjustable mortise jig for routers - by Scott @ LumberJocks.com ~ woodworking community

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbYAiD1iX28


----------



## Lappa (Feb 5, 2015)

PWS (Woodworking supplies.com.au) still has the Mortise Pal listed for sale.

Hope that helps


----------



## GerryR (May 15, 2009)

Company is out of business.


----------

